# Show your Zebralight collection!



## scout24 (Sep 6, 2011)

Tough buggers with great beams and UI! Some say retro stylish...  I know there's a bunch of love for them out there on CPF, so let's see them! I'll start...

Left to right- SC600, SC60w, SC51w, SC31w, H501w, H501 with older UI, my first...








Some SC60w goodness...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice collection scout24!

The zebralights are truely an amazing value!
Heres an old picture of what I have.
H60w, H30w, H31w, SC31w, H30 modified with an Xp-E and reflector before the H31 was available. H30r not pictured.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't believe I missed this thread! And you know I gotta chime in on this one! And everyone, let's see your collections - here's mine (but there's more on the way...)
L-R - SC30W(the torture test subject), SC600, SC51W, SC60W, SC50+, H31W, SC30W





One more showed up....


----------



## Bass (Sep 8, 2011)

An old one from 2009. Still going strong.







Latest addition is a H51c, which is currently on the slow boat from China to UK


----------



## hazna (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## think2x (Nov 12, 2011)

My pictures are amateurish beside the rest but here they are.





The SC30w rests in the coin holder of my Magnum with a pair of spare cr123's in the orange container. The fit was too perfect not to give them this new home.





An H31w with headband and FIVE spare cr123's in a Pelican 1010 for Emergency backup.




My (almost) daily user H501W.


----------



## Changchung (Mar 28, 2012)

Lets get to the life this thread






I have another H60 but it is not in the pic...

Low setting in the H600w







SFMI4UT


----------



## think2x (Mar 28, 2012)

Updated picture of my current Zebras, all warms.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tobrien (Mar 29, 2012)

think2x said:


> My pictures are amateurish beside the rest but here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude that charger pic is awesome. i was like, "there's no way that's a coin holder in a car that just happens to fit perfectly" but I was wrong haha. nice!

edit: my bad, magnum. lol. the dept i work for uses chargers and i've got chargers on the brain


----------

